# Lindows?



## teengeekgrrl (Apr 14, 2005)

I heard of some computers Wal-mart is selling that has their own OS on it. its called Lindows (linux/Windows). That seems good for a laugh. I think it was in Maximum PC... anyone else heard of it or even used it? lol I never have, but still lol lol lol


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

It is true, but it is called Linspire these days. MS and Bill Gates didn't find the name humorous.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2005)

I have used it... and removed it in lea of Windows 98SE.
It is so alien that it's hard for any ex Windows user to get around.
One thing that those computers are good for is getting a cheap computer...
Then installing a better OP system.

It does prove one thing...
Maybe Microshaft isn't dominant just because they are jerks.
The competitors need to be better.

This from a Microshaft hater. 

Oh... HI ya Skivvy


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Hey Foamer, Good to see'ya. :up:


----------



## teengeekgrrl (Apr 14, 2005)

lol i wish Microsoft didn't dominate the market, but having XP is a nessecity for me in order to have any sort of compatibility with the rest of the world.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2005)

Any Windows is compatable really.
I chose Widows 98SE because it's stable and extreamly fixable.
XP is very complicated. I think anywho.


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

Win98SE is the peak to the MS monoplay. I love that OS. Pitty I had to move to WinXP when I got my new PC - Win98 wouldn't have made use of a lot of the new hardware. Although I am moving over to Linux I think. I have installed Ubuntu and loving it. I haven't booted into Win for days.

Late,


----------



## teengeekgrrl (Apr 14, 2005)

Foamer said:


> Any Windows is compatable really.
> I chose Widows 98SE because it's stable and extreamly fixable.
> XP is very complicated. I think anywho.


I use XP cuz it is able to support newer programs.


----------



## noobie777 (Apr 17, 2005)

Lindows=The worst Linux Distribution ever!.
Linux=Free
Lindows=You PAY! for crappy ripof of Windows (seriously thats really crappy)
Windows=You Pay!
Linux=Free!

i think i make my point.


----------



## teengeekgrrl (Apr 14, 2005)

yep u did ... id like to try linux... dont really want to double boot and dont have another computer... so not really an option i guess... i dont know. theres all sorts of stuff id like to do that i haven't done... :-/


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Why don't you want to double boot?

Really, the only reason I keep Windows around lately is because Wine doesn't work well for me. I still like using programs like Anim8or, CPad and Photoshop 6, and games like KOTOR. I plan to buy another hard drive, cheapest I can find, install 98SE or 2k on it, and use it purely for times when I need those programs/games. I will use my current drive for linux. The reason I don't just wipe this drive and install linux with a small windows partition is because of my music, 6 gigs is quite hard to transfer.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Ahh Kevin, 6 gigs is a spit in the bucket. 2 DVD's (if you have a burner) and its a done deal. If you don't have a DVD burner it could be a hassle doing it by CD but it still would only take 5 CD's and about an hour.

Now if you have neither kind of a burner it would be a total pain in the keester.


----------



## teengeekgrrl (Apr 14, 2005)

Big-K said:


> Why don't you want to double boot?


umm... I guess I don't really know how... and i guess it kind of seems iffy...how safe is it to do that? I know pretty much nothing about double booting...I don't exactly want to mess with (and potentially screw up) a computer that already works pretty well... I've been using Windows since 3.1 (when I was two years old, playing games like Putt-Putt goes to the moon). I spose I'm afraid of the unknown. What do I need to know how to do to doubleboot successfully?


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

I'm using Ubuntu 5.04 as we speak on a dual boot with XP and it set itself up perfectly the first time. I prefer SuSE 9.1 personal though. Both come on 1 CD and are easy to DL and burn.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

I use Mandrake along with XP. Mandrake automatically installed a boot manager, so now when I boot up it shows the options for which OS to boot right after the BIOS check.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Oh, and I DO have a CD burner, but no dvd burner. I just didn't much want to waste 5 or 6 cd's on it.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I was just jerking you around. I figured if you really wanted to do it, you would find a way.

Never pay much attention to me in a non tech comment, I am a teaser from way back.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Sadly, I took your advice skivvy, and am now burning the mp3's to disc. It's gonna take hella long time though, but it's worth it. For now. It'll take 9 or 10 discs by the way.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Yeah, 6000/700 comes out to a little more than I said. Plus I am sure you don't have exactly 6 gigs.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

6.2 at the moment. I'm on the 4th disc and am only just getting to the M section.


----------



## teengeekgrrl (Apr 14, 2005)

hapy burning Big-K! yikez...


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Foamer said:


> Any Windows is compatable really.
> *I chose Widows 98SE because it's stable and extreamly fixable.*
> XP is very complicated. I think anywho.


Same here! :up:

I am running Lycros (sp? a version of Linux) on one box and like it. It is quite compatable with almost everything I have tried with it.


----------



## teengeekgrrl (Apr 14, 2005)

Big-K said:


> 6.2 at the moment. I'm on the 4th disc and am only just getting to the M section.


hows it comin? got em all burned?


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Yeah...that was what, a week ago?


----------



## Maritimesea (Sep 9, 2004)

Lindows, is that the OS de choix for the trailer park boys. How would one even get general help online for such a hybrid? I can see it now, half the fun of actual windows but with all the errors and crashes. 

Teengeekgrrl grew up with windows and I can easily recall being blown away by a calculator when I was growing up, it doesn't make me feel old but it does make me wonder how advanced electronics will be in a hundred years. One might say it is linspirational.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Oh, and by the way, I would never use Lindows(or linspire, or whatever it is). Only real linux distros.


----------



## teengeekgrrl (Apr 14, 2005)

Maritimesea said:
 

> Lindows, is that the OS de choix for the trailer park boys. How would one even get general help online for such a hybrid? I can see it now, half the fun of actual windows but with all the errors and crashes.
> 
> Teengeekgrrl grew up with windows and I can easily recall being blown away by a calculator when I was growing up, it doesn't make me feel old but it does make me wonder how advanced electronics will be in a hundred years. One might say it is linspirational.


lol  in a hundred years... im not sure how to think of it. Hopefully, though, I'll be around to see that... maybe technology will make supercentenarians (sp?) less of a rarity, and I'll be able to say, "Oh, child, i remember when I was your age, we had Windows 98, and let me tell you, it would crash to pieces every other tiime you used it... and look at your new toy, whippersnapper, it has every song in the world ever produced by any band in the world, and you have it all at your fingertips, back in the day we had to..." etc etc. 



BigK said:


> Oh, and by the way, I would never use Lindows(or linspire, or whatever it is). Only real linux distros.


i wouldn't either, not by a long shot. I'll stick to windows, and possibly linux in the not too distant future.


----------

